# saltwater tank.



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

i know they're not cichlids..or even freshwater, but let me know what you think. its a 125 gal and first attempt at a saltwater..I think it went very good!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Salt water setups are always pretty nice. Good job!


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

:drooling: :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks guys! *khaki*, i take it you like it? lol

It's funny cus the green chromies, the little fish, will lay eggs like once a week and the biggest chromie will chase away all the other fish and even attack my clown tang and powder blue tang which are both WAY WAY bigger than them. Crazy how aggresive and couragous they can get! lol its funny to see them chase big fish away.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

I guess you've never kept Lamprologus ocellatus 

Nice tank, especially for a first :drooling:


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

malawi_luver said:


> I guess you've never kept Lamprologus ocellatus
> 
> Nice tank, especially for a first :drooling:


no they would die in the saltwater...lol but thanks. i did keep neolamp trets and those are pretty nasty when breeding as well!


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

I meant you've never kept those fish before as they are some of the nastiest cichlids I've ever kept in terms of aggression. Not in the saltwater tank, but in a freshwater tank haha. Trets are nasty though too!


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

lolol ya im just a jerk ! yea I never have kept them, but they look very interesting!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Damsels are somewhat closely related to cichlids, I say it still counts!! :thumb:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow! how I wish to have an aquarium like that!


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks!

I was thinking about it and I don't know if calling it a first attempt is really true cus it took about almost a year to get it to what it is!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

cichlify said:


> thanks!
> 
> I was thinking about it and I don't know if calling it a first attempt is really true cus it took about almost a year to get it to what it is!


and it is really worth it! :thumb:


----------



## phoenix-cry (Feb 27, 2010)

wow!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

nice tank.. im starting my first salty this weekend.. i know im gonna get flogged for this but i'm getting "bored" with cichlids.. well i mean there is nothing sexier than coral and frag, forget the fish!! just the reef life is amazing


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

haha ya, my favorite part might be the inverts. Sea slugs are awesome, just be careful cus each species usually specializes in eating just one particular thing from seaweed to corals and even other sea slugs and their eggs.

What kind of cichlids have you kept? I have to admit I am a sucker for new world cichlids and my passion probably leans more that way.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a 150 tall male hap peacock,, with some mbuna. 
i have a 75 gallon which has been overtaken by kribs for growout
2 29 gallons for male peacock grow out, and the other is for my nasty lil parrotfish i need to rehome.
not to mention my qt tank, hospital tank, and 55 sitting on the poarch.

que the sanford and son music lol


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

Have u kept any of the geophagus? those are my personal favorite. if you're bored with the fish you have those are always super cool and tend to hold my interest. I am probably like you and can get bored quickly with tank setups and fish. I'm always rearraning rockwork and stuff...not in my S/W though. I wouldn't dare disturb that, it's finally just the way I want it lol.

What size tank are you using for your saltwater setup?


----------

